# Orange Pigeons?



## ExtroInferno (Jul 6, 2010)

I ve been seeing these orange pigeons around my house and I was wondering what species of pigeon they were. I looked in a few diffrent books and couldnt find anything.I googled it and still couldnt find anything  . Does anyone have an idea on what type of bird this could be?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*Snap a photo and post here ~ we are intrigued !!!*


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Location?????????????????/


----------



## ExtroInferno (Jul 6, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Location?????????????????/


 I live in Phoenix Arizona and sorry I dont have a camra on me


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it a possiblity that someone could have colored that pigeon or do you have houses around with red or orange paint on them. You need to get a picture to us somehow in the future for I am curious as well. c.hert


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

We are not sure what you call Orange--there are pigeons we call Red???
I have dyeed some of my whites---The stuff the girls use--then wash out.
Just the wings----------


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I bet they were pretty too Sky tx. c.hert


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Google--Rainbow Pigeons

Doug Beter--Hawaii


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I did Sky tx and what a beautiful website-----Thanks-----c.hert


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

did it look like this?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Orange? I will go with sky_tx's suggestion unless something else comes up, hehe.

This is what a red pijjie looks like.


----------



## ExtroInferno (Jul 6, 2010)

cotdt said:


> did it look like this?


not at all its a darker kinda rusty orange but it does kinda look like a red pijjie


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Might be a red spread pigeon or a red T-Checker


----------



## ExtroInferno (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes! It was a Red Spread Pigeon thanks!


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

color me disappointed =(


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cotdt said:


> did it look like this?


wow! looks at that pidge!!!! too cool.


----------



## shinshimon (Jan 16, 2015)

cotdt said:


> did it look like this?


What pigeon is that orange one? Is it dyed? Are there others? I want one. :/


----------



## RustysR (3 mo ago)




----------



## RustysR (3 mo ago)

My family is traveling in Asia and was told these are pigeons from Thailand. Employees claim they're not dyed, but we think they probably are.


----------

